# This is really funny



## Valnyr (Jan 22, 2010)

[NSFW] http://media.photobucket.com/image/renamon sex doll/Yutakayumi/Anatomical_plush_renamon.jpg

I cannot believe someone actually did this! LOL


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 22, 2010)

Considering how even non-furries are attracted to her it's not surprising in the least.


----------



## Valnyr (Jan 22, 2010)

That is true.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 22, 2010)

Disturbing.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 22, 2010)

must be the detialless cone head featuring a woman's body
oh you mens
you're so transparent


----------

